
A history of the sky - duck
http://www.murphlab.com/hsky/
======
duck
Here is the video of the full year from 2010:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNln_me-
XjI&hd=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNln_me-XjI&hd=1)

